# Help 150 mile from home without indicators!!!



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Having problems with my indicators on my 2005 auto trail chieftain on a fiat ducato chassis, left home yesterday for 125 mile drive to Warwickshire, after a couple of mile I realise the indicators nor hazards were working after spending ages trying solve the problem decided rather foolishly to continue with the journey minus an indicators. I do have break down cover but didn't think that would cover indicators not Woking. 
So my questions are any suggestions as to why they won't work, I've checked the fuses although I'm not sure which is the relevant fuse, so i've I heckled them all. I've also noticed that each time I turn the ignition on and off the clock on the dash reverts to 0:00 !!
Are my indicators like rly to be covered by the break down policy, I'f so are they likely to agree to come on to a camp site?

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

First check your fuses, as they are all out, this has to be the most likely problem. The handbook should advise you which ones to look at. Initially move it about, check... check if fuse dead or replace anyway with same value.
Second check earthing, not so likely on individual lamps as indicator switch.
Thats me done!

Alan


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

May also be the flasher relay dead or loose in its socket. Not sure where it will be on your van, but check under the bonnet in the fuse box there too. I had it happen to me once on a car, and it was a wire that had come loose near the steering column. The cause was a mobile phone fitter had disturbed the wiring when fitting a hands-free cradle.

I am certain that the breakdown services will coem out to you wherever you are. Without indicators, the vehicle isn't roadworthy - ie, it would fail an MOT test. They came out to me in the case I have quoted above.

Colin


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

camallison said:


> May also be the flasher relay dead or ....
> 
> Colin


^^^this^^^^

Most likely cause of an indicator fault - often sited near fuse board (VWs have them piggy backed on fuse board)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can you remember your hand signals until you get it fixed, if not get a copy of the highway code and carry on, in the past that might have worked but Mummies little angels aren't taught the basics anymore so while you might know them they most likely won't.

I'd head for a halfords or some other motor parts shop and get them to fit a new relay or a fuse, as it's likely to be them or perhaps a wire off somewhere.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I am wondering if the fact that your clock goes back to 0:00 indicates a poor earth somewhere. Try checking/cleaning every earth connection you can find.

JohnW


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Please let us know what it was if you find it
Kev


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

As others have said, I'm sure your breakdown service will come out - and that includes coming out to a campsite.


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the the replies, 
Van didn't come with hand book which makes life difficult, don't know which is the indicator fuse or relay, so as we're due to leave this site Sunday morning for Warwick race course where we'll be staying until Friday, I think I'll phone breakdown company up from Warwick.

Thanks again

Chris


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

What's the problem?

just pretend you are a BMW/Audi driver............... :roll:


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I lost all my indicators while traveling to Spain.

Just by luck and I don't know why I did it I unplugged my lighting board on the scooter rack and they started to work again, turned out it was the relay box to the tow bar that was at fault full of water and corroded.

If you have a tow bar or it has had one in the past it is worth checking. They don't seem to put them in water proof boxes.

Andy


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Red faced but relieved! arrived at Warwick, after sorting out phone breakdown company, 
Rac, they arrived 15 minutes after my call, can't ask for better than that. 5 minutes later the indicators were working, it was just a fuse blown. I thought I checked all the fuses but the RAC guy found another bank of them. If I'd had a hand book I'd have saved my self a lot of grief, so a hand book is my next purchase, any one no where I can get one for a 2005 ducato 2.8?

Now i know i haven't got to drive 140 home without indicators i think i'm going to enjoy my break a bit more

Thanks again for all the help and suggestions

Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I can scan my Fiat handbook and email the pages pertaining to the fuses. There are 3 fuseboxes, one either side of the cab and one under the bonnet.

Mine is a 2003 (52 reg) but should be identical .... unless someone knows different.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Go to this Auto-Trail site, scroill down and download the 2005 Handbook foc.

http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/sitemap

Hope that OK - I can open it OK.

Dave


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

747 said:


> I can scan my Fiat handbook and email the pages pertaining to the fuses. There are 3 fuseboxes, one either side of the cab and one under the bonnet.
> 
> Mine is a 2003 (52 reg) but should be identical .... unless someone knows different.


Thanks for the offer that old be great, I'll PM you my email address

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Penquin said:


> Go to this Auto-Trail site, scroill down and download the 2005 Handbook foc.
> 
> http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/sitemap
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, managed to download it ok but it only covers the interior and not the the engine compartment, well not that i could see. 
Still it's more than the useful as I did't have one.

Cheers
Chris


----------

